# Ram Air for 68 goat



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone know if a kit is available from anyone? What is the difference between 68 and 69 kit?
Thanx


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sounds like you havent done much research
as
they are totally different except the lids n filters


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

If you have a '68 car get a '68 kit. It's a simpler, better looking and less expensive set up. I have a '69 car and I'm putting a '68 kit on it because of these reasons.


----------

